# Sunshade with wind and rain protector idea for childs bike seat



## YouAin'tGotJack (Jan 23, 2012)

Just thought I'd share my latest alterations to my bike. The wind and rain shield is awesome even just in cold weather, keeps the wind off my sons face...easily made for any kids bike seat. You can see how I did it on my blog (link below).


----------

